# Private guitar purchase: USA to Canada



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Does FedEx charge a lot (like UPS does) to deliver to a Canadian address?

What is the place in Buffalo that we can have stuff shipped to, and then pick it up and do the Customs clearance personally?
Does one have to have an account set up there beforehand?

Does PayPal offer any purchaser protection if it is not an Ebay purchase:- ie. You pay via PayPal, and do not receive the goods.

"You sure ask a lot of questions for someone from New Jersey" _- Anna Rosanna-Dana

_Thanks
J-75


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

1. yes, but not as bad in my experience
2. not sure
3. depending what it is and you didn't pay via paypal gift and have backup and transaction records.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

^^^what he said x2^^^


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1), yes pretty much. UPS vs fedex is like the difference between being hit with a baseball bat or a golf club.
2)not sure what you mean....Amerifriends or something?
3) as above...but check Paypals fine print. It does change from time to time.

Google is your friend!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

UPS brokerage fees are approaching criminal in my opinion. I don't know if the value of your purchase is, but look into USPS instead. I am pretty sure you can insure your parcel with them. 
Another thing a lot of people do is to go south of the border and open up a mailbox at a local mailboxes etc. type place or the UPS store. When your item is shipped just going to pick it up and clear it yourself. A lot of car restoration guys do this


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

he means something like Kinek... https://www.kinek.com

or ship to the border...

i have co-workers that do this...i'll be looking at the same thing when i get my guitar


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I use a company called "US Address": http://www.usaddressinc.com/

They are actually closer to Canada than Buffalo, at the second exit over the Lewiston border. Take QEW Niagara then hwy 405. About 30-45 minutes from Hamilton depending on weather, unless there is a big line-up at the border. You don't need an account. I usually email them to let them know a package is coming and to give them an email address to contact me if necessary. They charge US$5.00 per item (cash only IIRC), if you pick it up within a week of its arrival. There is a fairly low storage charge after that ($2/week?).
Bring a receipt for the item to show customs. You can pay the HST with a card. You need $3.50 or so in cash for the toll on the way back.

If you want to check your item for damage before leaving US Address bring a box cutter, but don't destroy the box until you know there's no damage. The carrier will want to see the packaging if you make a damage claim. I got an amp with minor damage (only incident in many transactions) and tried to make a claim from home - didn't work because I was ignorant of the process. The carrier sent a rep to US Address to inspect the damage and of course I had taken the amp home. I'm not sure how US Address would handle it if you wanted to leave your item there and let the damage claim process proceed. Then of course you would have to make another trip there. I guess in short you can forget about a claim for anything short of a total loss.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm closer to Port Huron so I use bluewatershipping.com - hand him $5 U.S. and I'm on my way. Declare it at the border, pay the taxes (once they let me go with a $700 guitar) and that's it. Usually make a shopping/breakfast trip out of it. The nice thing about these type of services is when the seller sells only to the U.S. you can still buy it!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

remember too, you can avoid ups brokerage fees by self-declaring. it can be done on this side of the border, and it has to be under $1600 in value. screw ups, and the politicians that allow them to operate the way they do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

J-75 said:


> Does FedEx charge a lot (like UPS does) to deliver to a Canadian address?
> 
> What is the place in Buffalo that we can have stuff shipped to, and then pick it up and do the Customs clearance personally?
> Does one have to have an account set up there beforehand?
> ...


I use UPS when I have stuff shipped from the USA and pick it up in N. Falls, NY. It is five minutes across the border and is much quicker and easier than going to Buffalo. Here is the address and information on how to do it. 

You get your shipper to ship to this address: UPS Customer Ctr., 6601 Packard Rd., N. Falls, NY 14304 - 1-800-742-5877 (The package should be address this way: Your name C/O UPS Depot, 6601 Packard Rd., Niagara Falls, NY 14304, *Call (xxx-xxx-xxxx) for pick up. UPS will call you when the shipment arrives and you have five days to pick it up. There is no storage fee as this is a UPS Depot and not a third party storage house. 

_*Do the Customs clearance personally? *_- There is no need to do a customs clearance. When you come back across the border, simply tell the border guard what you have. They will either let you go or give you a slip to go in and pay the HST on the item. (Make sure you have your invoice.)

_*Does one have to have an account set up there beforehand? *_- No.

I live a few minutes from the border. If you would like me to go across with you the first time and help you, PM me and we'll work out a time. You can pick me up in St. Catharines and I'll go across with you. You will need a passport or a Nexus card.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> .......I live a few minutes from the border. If you would like me to go across with you the first time and help you, PM me and we'll work out a time. You can pick me up in St. Catharines and I'll go across with you. You will need a passport or a Nexus card.


Steadfastly....Very nice of you to offer this!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Steadfastly....Very nice of you to offer this!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It's no big deal and it's rewarding helping people. I'm _*sure*_ you know what that feels like.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I should note, I had a guitar shipped to me via UPS from the states. it was about 110$ shipping and i paid NOTHING when it landed. I was shocked. I had my chequebook out ready to bend over.

some things to note

UPS charges 3 fees. 
1. is brokerage which is the fee to clear the item through customs. they charge brokerage by how valuable your item is (which is ridiculous if you ask me)

2. GST/PST/HST

3. DUTY - this is an additional tax. certain items have higher % duty. clothes is something like 20% and other things are exempt, such as photography gear. anything made by a country in NAFTA is 0% duty.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is why you never have a guitar shipped from the USA into Canada by UPS or FedEx.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

FYI, 

I just picked up a package from FedEx. the value of the package was around $350. I paid $27 upon pickup.

$17 in tax and $10 for brokerage fees

If i had shipped USPS it would have cost me $12 more to ship. ($20 vs $32) and taken 1.5-2.5 weeks vs 3 days and I would have had to pay the gst anyways(most likely) when I picked up.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

rockinbluesfan said:


> I'm closer to Port Huron so I use bluewatershipping.com


The website is : http://bluewatershippingdepot.com/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blam said:


> FYI,
> 
> I just picked up a package from FedEx. the value of the package was around $350. I paid $27 upon pickup.
> 
> ...


I am very surprised. I wonder if this is a one time thing.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have always had good luck with FedEx. Quite honestly, if you know how and when to use ups, you'll generally be pretty happy with their service. 

When I buy camera gear from the states the only thing I pay at the door is gst and that's with using ups.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> I have always had good luck with FedEx. Quite honestly, if you know how and when to use ups, you'll generally be pretty happy with their service.


I have been fully raped by both FedEx and UPS. UPS once charged me $40 brokerage on a used guitar pickup which was sent to me from the USA.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> UPS once *charged me $40 brokerage on a used guitar pickup *which was sent to me from the USA.


Ouch!!!

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have been fully raped by both FedEx and UPS. UPS once charged me $40 brokerage on a used guitar pickup which was sent to me from the USA.


I doubt they charged you $40 brokerage. They probably charged you $40, but that $40 is 3 separate fees.

1. HST for your province, so 15%
2. Duty, which is an additional tax on all imports. musical equipment is 6% IIRC
3. Brokerage, which is the customs clearance fee.

EVERY postal service will charge these 3 fees. you're just more likely to get a pass with USPS/Canada Post

If the sender did not properly label the item as a musical parts and accessories, you might have been dinged for something else at a higher rate. If it was made in the USA, the Duty should be 0%. BUT if its not clearly marked they don't know where it's made and they won't give you the exemption.

it does not matter where the item is sent from, but rather where it was manufactured when it comes to Duty prices.

I am not defending UPS, but I do feel their name gets dragged through the mud more often than it should.


if you have an hour to waste you can look up the rates yourself on everything that is imported.
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/trade-commerce/tariff-tarif/2013/01-99/01-99-t2013-eng.pdf

EDIT: I should also add, UPS does not "hide" their fee schedule.

its very well and clearly posted on their website.
http://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Whether UPS put their information on the website or not does not exempt them from their exhorbitant charges. No one can know everything and many people get taken by UPS because they simply don't know how much it's going to cost to get their goods across the border when shipped by UPS. They can claim their fees are up front and on their website but who can take the time to look all this information up and how easy is it to access if you don't know where to start? UPS is a greedy and morally bankrupt. There is no other description for a company that makes millions of dollars by charging exhorbitant fees to unsuspecting customers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Playing Devils advocate here, what makes you think their fees are exorbitant? 

How much is your time worth to go to the customs agency during office hours to fill out the paper work and submit it? This is an option by the way.

ups does not dictate provincial and government taxes you pay on your items. Nor do they dictate the duty fee. The only thing they dictate is the customs clearance charges(brokerage)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...question...I have a new, American made guitar incoming in about a month...no duty but hst and brokerage...is the manufacturer sends via FedEx, is it a set value the base the fee on? something I can look up?

just wonder HOW bad Ill get bent over, and if shipping to the border and self declaring is worth it...

also...as a side note...does it make any difference if something sent is a gift or prize for brokerage?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

brokerage is a paper fee.

check fedex's site for their brokerage schedule.

UPS charges by value. (the higher the value the higher the brokerage)
USPS/Can Post charges a flat fee - somewhere around $10

I don't ship with fedex enough to know their schedule.

gifts can only be of X value and X is far less than whatever you paid for your guitar. prizes are not tax/duty/brokerage free.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> so...question...I have a new, American made guitar incoming in about a month...no duty but hst and brokerage...is the manufacturer sends via FedEx, is it a set value the base the fee on? something I can look up?
> 
> just wonder HOW bad Ill get bent over, and if shipping to the border and self declaring is worth it...
> 
> also...as a side note...does it make any difference if something sent is a gift or prize for brokerage?


There is likely a depot in Watertown which isn't that far from you. I would have it shipped there and go pick it up. You will likely still have to pay HST on it unless the border guys are in a real good mood that day and let you go. If you do this have it labelled this way:

Your Name C/O UPS/FedEx Depot
Street Address of Depot
Watertown, NY ZIP CODE
Call (Your Name) at xxx-xxx-xxxx for Pick Up.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I can use kinek...just wondering if im going to save that much...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go. FedEx brokerage fees. Funny how they don't post it on their website. 
http://www.stokecity.ca/FTN-FXG Brokerage Schedule 03-01-04 English Version.pdf


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That 2.5% disbursement fee is a sneaky one. I import much for my amp business and do it myself at the border most times, saving brokerage, fees and freight. Rarely do I pay duty on tubes and parts which are manufactured all over the world. The only duty I've paid in recent memory was for Chinese-manufactured Celestions, 6%.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> I doubt they charged you $40 brokerage. They probably charged you $40, but that $40 is 3 separate fees.
> 
> 1. HST for your province, so 15%
> 2. Duty, which is an additional tax on all imports. musical equipment is 6% IIRC
> ...


I am a very experienced shipper/receiver. They charged me $40 brokerage fee. The tax was separate and there was no duty. They may post their fees openly now but a few years back the fees were like wheel of fortune. They suck.

Every service does charge the 3 fees but at least the post office charges a reasonable one.

As for UPS having their name dragged through the mud, they brought me a guitar once that looked like they dragged it all the way from the airport so...they deserve it.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

WCGill said:


> I import much for my amp business and do it myself at the border most times, saving brokerage, fees and freight.


I tried that for my business... 

Going to the U.S., after being scolded, I learned I had to cross in the commercial lane and pay a $10 fee.

Coming back to Canada, after being scolded, I learned that there too I have to cross in the commercial line and have all the commercial and customs documentation in order and on hand.

So paying $10 in tolls, $10 in fees, $5 to the mailbox provider, gasoline expense, and my time, proved to be a show stopper.

After all the nonsense, I set up an account with a customs broker and my shipments get cleared through the broker... more economical than UPS brokerage, and can ship UPS ground at relatively low cost.

Still, I choose USPS on low value shipments but USPS rates have gone through the roof and that is becoming a less favourable method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Has anyone used kinek? Is it easy?

based on dradlin above...maybe ill just have it at my door


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

dradlin said:


> I tried that for my business...
> 
> Going to the U.S., after being scolded, I learned I had to cross in the commercial lane and pay a $10 fee.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your bad experiences. I do pay the $10.75 fee if they ask if it's commercial. Otherwise, no. No fees coming back, just have to stop and fill out the B3 in the Canada Customs office and pay GST. Last trip, after declaring what I had, I was just waved through. The biggie for me is freight to Canada, esp. from Weber, whose products I mostly import, and who charge the living shit out of everyone to ship to Canada. It's less than half to go and pick it up. I do pay the addressee on the US side, but it's pretty minimal for half a skid of speakers.


----------

